# serial port unter linux



## melmager (7. Oktober 2004)

ich versuche grade unter Linux den seriellen Port anzusprechen
und da ich im Bereich C Programmierung neu bin habe ich da einige Versändnisfragen

Narürlich habe ich das Howto gelesen aber das ist leider etwas kurz :-(

dort wird mit open  und read / write gearbeitet
mit read geht aber nur ein array einzulesen 
gibt es da auch was für einzelne Zeichen ?

und wo ist der Unterschied zwischen open und fopen ?
könnte ich nicht auch mit fopen arbeiten?  dort gibt es ja fgetc

kennt einer noch einen guten Link der mein Wissensdunkel aufhellt?


----------

